# RN cutter which ship did she come from



## alvin (Jul 1, 2009)

Hi Fellow SN,
I have been renovating a converted to fishing boat RN cutter 25ft+. This boat has been in Essex waters for many years 30/40 approx. When painting I noted markings that I hope I can attacha as a jpeg. This shows various code numbers but 12-42 means built Dec 1942. But the biggest hurdle seems to find out name of ship. Also carved is ACC411 although the A is not very clear also letter ACH. I know that an aircraft carrier was broken up in Grays Essex in the mid 50s.This is double diagonal mahogany for ref. Hope that someone will be able to tell me ship name for my concise history I am writing.
cheers Alvin


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Boats were an item of Naval Stores and were likely to be issued to several different ships during their lifetimes. 
It is unlikely that the builders would know where any particular boat was going so would not have marked it.
25 ft cutters were usually clinker built - http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/gallery//showphoto.php?photo=185827


----------



## AncientBrit (Oct 6, 2007)

Somewhere amongst the thousands of threads in SN is one from someone asking an almost identical question about a similar boat.
One of the answers given; gave the details of the ident no's and letters carved into RN boats.
I have just spent over an hour trying to find the thread. Perhaps the original poster can find it for you, but I believe it answers all your questions.


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

Its here - http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=27733

Alvin's other thread is here -http://www.shipsnostalgia.com/showthread.php?t=28601&highlight=cutters


----------



## NoR (Mar 24, 2008)

Looks more like a whaler to me (pointed at both ends). Naval cutters had a transom stern. Also quite recent (diagonal planking ?) probably post ww2.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*Mystery Boat*

Hi , Looks Like A Double Diagonal Built Ships Lifeboat To Me. I Had A 27 Foot Diagonal Built Motor Whaleboat With Twin Cylinder Dorman Diesel , Had 2 Cabins Same As 25 Motor Cutter, The Sheerline Was Much More Pronounced Than This Boat, Some Big Liners Had Teak Or Mahogony Diagonal Built Lifeboats, Stores.


----------



## alvin (Jul 1, 2009)

*Sorry for repeat post*

Thanks for the reminder, had not remembered that I had asked exactly the sameQ. I am left a little lost, where were Whalers used?. But could not help it as I had found a website which I cannot remember about aircraft carriers, where XXX was attributed to ships during build (though411). I may be naive about some of these issues, but do not want to give up yet and hope that the jpeg of bow will prompt someone else. By the way Jonesy is a friend who asked the original Q. on my behalf, before I joined SN. 
Thanks for your help Lancastrian &Ancient Brit


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

In Naval terms, whalers, carried by most warships as seaboats, were 27ft and also clinker built so its not one of them either. Merchant ship's lifeboat looks the most likely. The grab rail below the waterline would seem to confirm this.


----------



## stores (Apr 8, 2007)

*mystery boat*

looking at the photo, cant see the stern too well, but looks as if she has had a false sternpost added so rudder clears the propellor, if so she was originally a pulling boat ( oars ) makes my ships lifeboat theory more likely.this is only done when a pulling boat is converted to motor, motor lifeboats are built with a cutaway sternpost. stores.


----------



## Lancastrian (Feb 8, 2006)

A further thought. The 411 will be the internal volume in cubic feet which when divided by 10 gives the capacity of 41 persons. If we could read the dimensions they should multiply out to 411.
Its a lifeboat.


----------



## capkelly (Feb 13, 2006)

Top figures are internal length, X Internal Beam X internal depth = 411 c/ft. 8 being the beam, 2.3 most likely depth = 22.3? length
definatly a lifeboat and most likley hand hydraulic - oars


----------



## jonesboat (Aug 30, 2009)

Definitely a merchant ship's lifeboat, for 41 passengers, looks like the stem has also been modified to accomodate the extra freeboard, as the original gunnel would have been where the light blue paint ends, also the stern post has been modified for same, also to enable stern gear to be fitted. Unless a name has been 'branded' in somewhere, it will be very difficult to get this info., as this boat could have come off any ship at any breakers yard.
Conversions like this were common practice many years ago, when ships boats could be purchased (as I remember from Ward's at Preston) for about £1 a foot. It would be interesting to know just what material this fine old vessel is made of, and are there any of the original thwarts, or lifting gear still aboard. However a nice bit of nostalgia, and best of luck with her.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

As jonesboat has indicated after the War you could by them cheaply. Further to that as there was a housing shortage people also bought ex ships lifeboats built them up at the sides put a top on them stuck a pot bellied stove in them and whole families lived aboard them for many years, not too far from the Able Yard up Greatham Creek there are still some of the remains of the individual "jetties" where these boats were pulled up onto the mud bank and moored alongside. When lifeboats are purchased for cabin cruiser conversion it is wise to take note that they are at their most "seaworthy" when they are full of people and just after the War this type of conversion had slabs of Pig Iron laid alongside the keel to keep them from lolling about.


----------



## alvin (Jul 1, 2009)

Thanks for all your replies so far. ACC 411 approx, cubic capacity makes sense. Yes there are lumps of pig iron in the bilges and have been told that she does roll a bit. Will not know until I get engine in and running.Quite low set 3 cl air cooled diesel Lister 1963+1969 hybrid I have put together. The hull is mahogany double diag. and inside the original stern post found 3 inch dia ring attached via 8 inch lanyard, about 5/8'' dia when replacing aft deck. Within bow marking is ACH could this be abbrev. for ship or maker? Happy New Year to All


----------



## Jonesy (Jun 25, 2005)

Alvin,
Nice to bump into you today and glad to see that the 'crew' on here are keeping up the good work on research.
Rgds
John


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

She will be Honduras Mahogany and certainly a quality built boat as opposed to the normal clinker build of Lifeboat. Staniland (Thorne) did build double diagonal boat's but they are as far as I am aware no longer in business. The only thing I can think of and it's just a guess regarding ACH is possibly the shipping company Alfred Holt.


----------



## Steve Woodward (Sep 4, 2006)

Geordie Chief : STANILANDS today


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Thanks Steve, I am presuming Thorne Lock took them over.


----------

